

Do you want to work at Facebook? - ewakened
http://prospectlinker.blogspot.com/

======
Mystalic
It makes no sense that "signing up for an account" is reason enough to be
looked at by Facebook. You should get reviewed based on qualifications,
recommendations, and the people you actually know.

